# I've been trying different scotch...



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

So, as of late I have been delving into the world of scotch. I've always been a whiskey fan as long as I could drink. Lately I've been kicking it up and trying different kind of scotches. I've tried Glenfiddich, Johnny Walker Black, and Chivas Regal. The Glenfiddich is a single malt where the other two are blended. It might be considered sacrilage, but I have to say I like blended scotch better. I really enjoy the flavor and smokeyness of JW, but it kills my palate when smoking. I cannot taste anything. The Glenfiddich was just OK, nothing special. The medal of honor for me goes to Chivas Regal 12 yr old blended scotch, it has a nice taste and when my cube of ice melts it awakes a sweet flavor. The aroma and smoothness of Chivas is unmatched to me and it goes great with a lot of smokes.

Enough babble, just observations on my part. Thanks for reading. :tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I always have a bottle of each you mentioned, for blended scotch I also really like chivas..


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I have found my favorite blended scotch to be Famous Grouse. It's the one blend I keep going back to and not nearly as expensive as the others you mentioned. That being said I prefer the single malt scotch from the Speyside region. Basically there are four regions for scotch (Speyside, Highland, Lowland, and Islay) and each region has its own characteristics. I would guess that most people actually drink Highland scotch which has a moderate peatiness to it. If you want a scotch that has a more pronounced peat/smokiness, then you would definitely want the Islay. The Speyside (my favorite for single malt) has probably the less smokiness and IMHO is less likely to overpower your palate or your favorite cigar.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

My uncle turned me on to scotch over a weekend...tried several different kinds and really liked them...all single malts...

Then, when we were discussing them, he mentioned that the one I didn't like so much was the "cheap one anyway," at $200 a bottle...I never even wrote down the names and haven't touched scotch since...I decided it's a rich man's game and when I'm rich, I'll play...

I'll stick with my bourbon and gin for now...the traditional "workin man's" liquor...:tu

jag


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> If you want a scotch that has a more pronounced peat/smokiness, then you would definitely want the Islay. quote]
> 
> Like the Lagavulin! MMmmmmm


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Automated response from awsmith4: Try The Balvenie 12yr.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Darrell said:


> So, as of late I have been delving into the world of scotch. I've always been a whiskey fan as long as I could drink. Lately I've been kicking it up and trying different kind of scotches. I've tried Glenfiddich, Johnny Walker Black, and Chivas Regal. The Glenfiddich is a single malt where the other two are blended. It might be considered sacrilage, but I have to say I like blended scotch better. I really enjoy the flavor and smokeyness of JW, but it kills my palate when smoking. I cannot taste anything. The Glenfiddich was just OK, nothing special. The medal of honor for me goes to Chivas Regal 12 yr old blended scotch, it has a nice taste and when my cube of ice melts it awakes a sweet flavor. The aroma and smoothness of Chivas is unmatched to me and it goes great with a lot of smokes.
> 
> Enough babble, just observations on my part. Thanks for reading. :tu


I would say you are right on in your observations. I am particular to Chivas as well, it is much smoother and easier on the insides than a single malt, I know, I know tradition says you should drink the single malt as our forefathers did but our forefathers also used to use leeches and drown in bogs, I think they forgive us for skipping some of the things they did.
:tu


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> I...Basically there are four regions for scotch (Speyside, Highland, Lowland, and Islay) and each region has its own characteristics


Speyside used to be considered a Highland. I thought the fourth region being the lesser known Campbeltown


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

MadAl said:


> Speyside used to be considered a Highland. I thought the fourth region being the lesser known Campbeltown


Speyside is in the Highlands geographically, but it is considered a separate region.

Campbeltown is indeed considered the 5th region (even though there is only one active distillery, Springbank, currently on the market).

Blended scotch can indeed be very nice. To draw a comparison to cigars, single malts are "puros", while blends are to cigars which mix tobacco of different origin. You can find good qualities in both presentations, but in the end it all comes down to drinking what you like best.

Re: Glenfiddich. It is not a favorite of mine and IMHO I wouldn't necessarily recommend it to someone getting into single malt. I don't mean to offend Glenfiddich fans but to me, it is the Macanudo of single malts (sorry to draw another cigar analogy).

I usually recommend Highland Park 12 to people curious about scotch. It seems to have some of the best characteristics of the different regions and is also affordable (in case you hate it ).


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> I usually recommend Highland Park 12 to people curious about scotch. It seems to have some of the best characteristics of the different regions and is also affordable (in case you hate it ).


I'll second Highland Park 12


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

I am a single malt lover myself, and have some relatively expensive bottles in my cabinet, but you don't have to spend alot to get a good tasting single malt. You might try Dalmore, or the Dalmore Cigar Blend.

If you do like peatiness (which I do!) you will need to go the Islay route. Try some Laphroaig or Talisker.

Bob R in OKC


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Texan in Mexico said:


> but our forefathers also used to use leeches and drown in bogs, I think they forgive us for skipping some of the things they did.
> :tu


:r:r:r

Thanks for the laugh. :tu


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

okbrewer said:


> I am a single malt lover myself, ... You might try Dalmore,


Yes, :tpd: this is my personal favorite


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd only add that I'm not sure it is right to say Islay is a lone region. I always thought the Islands collectively are considered "a region".

Islay is the most familiar and talked about island I agree but with it being declared the region where does that leave Orkney (Highland Park and less of a worry for me, Scapa)? Or Skye (Talisker)?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I do believe that tomorrow someone from Surprise, AZ should be able to comment on the two single malts that he won in the auction for the troops.

For me, scotches are situational. I can have one that seems incredible today but seems pedestrian to me tomorrow. For consistency of flavor, I stick to bourbon. Mostly bookers and makers mark.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chè said:


> I'd only add that I'm not sure it is right to say Islay is a lone region. I always thought the Islands collectively are considered "a region".
> 
> Islay is the most familiar and talked about island I agree but with it being declared the region where does that leave Orkney (Highland Park and less of a worry for me, Scapa)? Or Skye (Talisker)?


Chè,

The whole region thing is pretty ambiguous. FWIW, I have seen Skye and the Orkney's classified as belonging to the Highlands region before!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll let the cat out of the bag a little bit and say that some well-known CS personality is getting bombed tomorrow with this little number.

Highland Park
single single, Bottle 80 of 162 from cask #3788
24 y.o. aged in oak
Bottled on 8th Oct. 2001

He'll have to tell y'all if this particular Orkney is any good.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

MadAl said:


> I'll second Highland Park 12


I like the Scapa 14 from the same island. Very drinkable.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Chè said:


> I'd only add that I'm not sure it is right to say Islay is a lone region. I always thought the Islands collectively are considered "a region".
> 
> Islay is the most familiar and talked about island I agree but with it being declared the region where does that leave Orkney (Highland Park and less of a worry for me, Scapa)? Or Skye (Talisker)?


I thought Islay and Islands were separate regions. The list I'm familiar with is
Highland
Lowland
Speyside
Campbeltown
Islay
Islands


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Chè said:


> I'd only add that I'm not sure it is right to say Islay is a lone region. I always thought the Islands collectively are considered "a region".
> 
> Islay is the most familiar and talked about island I agree but with it being declared the region where does that leave Orkney (Highland Park and less of a worry for me, Scapa)? Or Skye (Talisker)?


It seems that how the regions are broken up, all depends on who you ask. Islay does seem to usually be considered it's own region, and so it should in my opinion. The other islands seem to be either grouped with the highlands, or simply as the Islands, again depending on who you ask.



adsantos13 said:


> I usually recommend Highland Park 12 to people curious about scotch. It seems to have some of the best characteristics of the different regions and is also affordable (in case you hate it ).





Punch said:


> I like the Scapa 14 from the same island. Very drinkable.


I definitely agree with the recommendation of Highland Park, I too usually recommend it to new people. I am very fond of Scapa 14yo as well, but it's a very subtle whisky who's charms could be easily overlooked. Also from the Islands (Skye), Talisker is a must. It's one of my all time favorites.

From Islay, Lagavulin and Caol Ila might be a good place to start IMO. They might be more approachable than some others, for those new to Scotch.


----------



## calgarydetail (Dec 3, 2007)

im a big scotch snob, im a single malt kinda guy :cb

some of my favs, and ones iwould recomend would be.

25 yr macallans before they changed to teh fine oak line

I like 90% of the stuff deom murry mcdavid and buichadich (sp)

also for an everyday drink i LOVE aberlour 10 yr


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

calgarydetail said:


> also for an everyday drink i LOVE aberlour 10 yr


Aberlour 10, 12, 16, A'bunad', you can't go wrong. All of these also go very well with hot tea. A shot of Aberlour in a cup of tea after being out in the cold is a good refresher.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I have become quite partial to the Glenlivet 18-yr single as my "go-to". I find it to be very good in all aspects, yet to not be overbearing in any particular way.

And darre*LL*, the only sacreledge I perceive here is the use of the ice cube that you mentioned. 
And even then I have nothing against the ice cube itself...it's the melting that gets to me.


----------



## Satch (Apr 17, 2007)

My single malt collection has been growng at a steady pace. This past weekend I picked up a bottle of Chivas Regal (my grandfathers drink) and I have to say I was impressed. I will always have a bottle of this on hand from now on...Cheers


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

MadAl said:


> I thought Islay and Islands were separate regions. The list I'm familiar with is
> Highland
> Lowland
> Speyside
> ...


LOL a long time ago you said Highland and Speyside were one and the same. Not that you were wrong, as discussed here, but just saying.

I agree the whole "regional" defining lacks science. That said, adsantos I highly doubt you or anyone with your experience would tell the next man to try some Highland whisky by the name of Talisker. If I'm wrong, I stand correct it.

p.s. given your experience, making Islay a region, answer the question, where does that leave Tali, Jura, Arran, H.P. Ledaig etc? In the mythical places you've seen them listed?

The other thing to pay attention to is the region titles are interchangeable in defining styles. A percentage of the people participating in up-to-date discussions probably have little or no awareness to go on as to what style differences separated Highland from Speyside. To some degree it isn't how far north or south the distillery rest so much as what the whisky that's coming out the barrel tastes like.

JMHO of course.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Che..You are absolutely right, I would never say that Talisker was a Highland! I was just using the example of hearing someone say exactly that at one point a while back.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> I have found my favorite blended scotch to be Famous Grouse. It's the one blend I keep going back to and not nearly as expensive as the others you mentioned. That being said I prefer the single malt scotch from the Speyside region. Basically there are four regions for scotch (Speyside, Highland, Lowland, and Islay) and each region has its own characteristics. I would guess that most people actually drink Highland scotch which has a moderate peatiness to it. If you want a scotch that has a more pronounced peat/smokiness, then you would definitely want the Islay. The Speyside (my favorite for single malt) has probably the less smokiness and IMHO is less likely to overpower your palate or your favorite cigar.


:tpd:

Famous Grouse is nice.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Darrell said:


> So, as of late I have been delving into the world of scotch. I've always been a whiskey fan as long as I could drink. Lately I've been kicking it up and trying different kind of scotches. I've tried *Glenfiddich, Johnny Walker Black, and Chivas Regal*. The Glenfiddich is a single malt where the other two are blended. It might be considered sacrilage, but I have to say *I like blended scotch better*. I really enjoy the flavor and smokeyness of JW, but it kills my palate when smoking. I cannot taste anything. The Glenfiddich was just OK, nothing special. The medal of honor for me goes to Chivas Regal 12 yr old blended scotch, it has a nice taste and when my cube of ice melts it awakes a sweet flavor. The aroma and smoothness of Chivas is unmatched to me and it goes great with a lot of smokes.
> 
> Enough babble, just observations on my part. Thanks for reading. :tu


uh... try more than one single malt before you decide you like blends better.
:2


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

EvanS said:


> I have become quite partial to the Glenlivet 18-yr single as my "go-to". I find it to be very good in all aspects, yet to not be overbearing in any particular way.
> 
> And darre*LL*, the only sacreledge I perceive here is the use of the ice cube that you mentioned.
> And even then I have nothing against the ice cube itself...it's the melting that gets to me.


Nobody asked you.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Got my bottles here in Surprise. Didn't open them yet but will soon. Then I will give my reviews..:tu


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I like JW Black as you can find it everywhere. 

In the singles, I like McCallan 12. 

Oh, and since when is Bourbon cheaper? I can't find a bottle of Booker's under $55 anywhere.....


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

How long ago was that? Certainly not in this thread. I did say "Speyside used to be considered a Highland". Not one and the same. Geographically and historically Speyside was considered part of the Highlands. With more distilleries, it has been allowed its own region. And since when in the history of BB's has acknowledging new information been impermissible? (LOL)



Chè;1315428 said:


> LOL a long time ago you said Highland and Speyside were one and the same. Not that you were wrong, as discussed here, but just saying.
> 
> I agree the whole "regional" defining lacks science. That said, adsantos I highly doubt you or anyone with your experience would tell the next man to try some Highland whisky by the name of Talisker. If I'm wrong, I stand correct it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> I'll let the cat out of the bag a little bit and say that some well-known CS personality is getting bombed tomorrow with this little number.
> 
> Highland Park
> single single, Bottle 80 of 162 from cask #3788
> ...


Mark knocked me around with this particular bottle!










Thanks, hoss.


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

Single malts, my list
Oban 14 year... yum!
Craggenmore 12 year... yum!
Couple of years ago I tried GlenFarrach 70yr (something like that) at the company Christmas party. They had an open bar so I just bellied up and starting trying the scotch. This was the last that they gave me and by far the star of the show. Great stuff. Unfortunately, very expensive!!!! 
My cheap everyday scotch is Macallen's 12 year(whatever their 'youngest' is). I can get it for around 15$ a bottle here. I tend to keep a bottle or so on hand all the time.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I simply love Single Malt Scotch. If you like Chivas Regal, I say drink it up but don't give up on the single malts until you try at least one from each region.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Cgarman said:


> Single malts, my list
> Oban 14 year... yum!
> Craggenmore 12 year... yum!
> Couple of years ago I tried GlenFarrach 70yr (something like that) at the company Christmas party. They had an open bar so I just bellied up and starting trying the scotch. This was the last that they gave me and by far the star of the show. Great stuff. Unfortunately, very expensive!!!!
> My cheap everyday scotch is Macallen's 12 year(whatever their 'youngest' is). I can get it for around 15$ a bottle here. I tend to keep a bottle or so on hand all the time.


Macallen 12 for $15 a bottle? I'm moving!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I think single malt is more of an aquired taste. Blended tend to be sweeter, richer and easier drinking and therefore more accessable. 

Both are good and both have their proponents. I was drinking Johnny Walker Blue the other night and it was dammmmn good. Then again I was also drinking the Lagavulin 16 year which was dammmmmn good too. 

So each to their own and I'll have both.


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

I started drinking scotch about 20 years ago when one of my clients was a representative of Johnnie Walker and Cardhu in Ontario. I began drinking their JW Red with soda.

My first single malt was probably Glenfiddich or Glenlivet. Today, I have a liquor cabinet that has about 12 different single malts. I tend to prefer the Islay malts but they are all good. 

I have a deal with the wife. I can buy 1 new bottle a month. I went through a spell where I bought a couple bottles at a time so I have to wait until February for next purchase. I certainly don't drink anywhere near a bottle a month but it's a nice habby to have.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I like the Chivas as well for a blended. I found the Macallan 12 to be an easy step to single malt.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

gvarsity said:


> I think single malt is more of an aquired taste. Blended tend to be sweeter, richer and easier drinking and therefore more accessable.
> 
> Both are good and both have their proponents. I was drinking Johnny Walker Blue the other night and it was dammmmn good. Then again I was also drinking the Lagavulin 16 year which was dammmmmn good too.
> 
> So each to their own and I'll have both.


Well, just to clarify, Johnny Blue is actually a blend of ONLY single malts, so its technically not a blend but a "vatted" malt. A true "blend" (like Johnny BLack, Red, and Gold) is various single malts which are cut (so to speak) with neutral grain alcohol.


----------

